
Anonymous Brings Down Facebook? - mikecane
https://twitter.com/YourAnonNews/status/208348526248337408
======
mikecane
I must add that I haven't gotten any confirmation, but many people on Twitter
believe it's Anonymous now:
<https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/facebook%20anonymous>

That's some rep to have!

Update: <https://twitter.com/YourAnonNews/status/208362262421962752>

